# $10 per mile deliveries



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

I finally got one to start off my night the other night 

Was at home pickup restaurant was 0.9 miles
Drop off was 0.7 miles from there


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sign me up!!!


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Looks like somebody had a good day at the casinos.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> Looks like somebody had a good day at the casinos.


Maybe. They ordered 100 wings from wing stop


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> Maybe. They ordered 100 wings from wing stop


Ah, yes. I do recall getting some pretty lucrative deliveries from that place during my time as a dasher.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> Ah, yes. I do recall getting some pretty lucrative deliveries from that place during my time as a dasher.


I live less than a mile from one. They are usually decent.


----------



## shorttrips=$ (Oct 5, 2021)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> I finally got one to start off my night the other night
> 
> Was at home pickup restaurant was 0.9 miles
> Drop off was 0.7 miles from there
> ...


I took 13 lil ceaser pizza's .07 mile from store to a park the trip said $7 but when I asked the girl what the total was on the purchase she said $137.00 I knew it was going to be good.. $18.01 $25 to drive 3/4 of a mile ...in a Prius ..lol


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

shorttrips=$ said:


> I took 13 lil ceaser pizza's .07 mile from store to a park the trip said $7 but when I asked the girl what the total was on the purchase she said $137.00 I knew it was going to be good.. $18.01 $25 to drive 3/4 of a mile ...in a Prius ..lol


Yes, but 13 (!!!) pizzas. Yikes.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

shorttrips=$ said:


> I took 13 lil ceaser pizza's .07 mile from store to a park the trip said $7 but when I asked the girl what the total was on the purchase she said $137.00 I knew it was going to be good.. $18.01 $25 to drive 3/4 of a mile ...in a Prius ..lol


I outright reject Lil Ceasars in my area. Haven't been to them for over a year.
They lose orders, and when busy, it is unknown when they will get my order.
If I get a really really good offer, I might take it, just to see if they are as shitty as I remember them.


----------



## shorttrips=$ (Oct 5, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Yes, but 13 (!!!) pizzas. Yikes.


the customer came to the car and had her kids carry them to the party ..it was all gravy!..lol


----------



## shorttrips=$ (Oct 5, 2021)

Rickos69 said:


> I outright reject Lil Ceasars in my area. Haven't been to them for over a year.
> They lose orders, and when busy, it is unknown when they will get my order.
> If I get a really really good offer, I might take it, just to see if they are as shitty as I remember them.


they are pretty good at the only one in my town I just make them count out the items on the order and most of the time the trips pay $7 to $8 short trips..


----------

